

Fastest Growing New Languages on GitHub are R, Rust and TypeScript (and Swift) - steveklabnik
https://blog.javascripting.com/2014/07/28/fastest-growing-new-languages-on-github-are-r-rust-and-typescript-and-swift/

======
minimaxir
Running the BigQuery myself:

    
    
      SELECT repository_language,
      SUM(IF(PARSE_UTC_USEC(repository_created_at) >= PARSE_UTC_USEC('2014-01-01 00:00:00') AND PARSE_UTC_USEC(repository_created_at) < PARSE_UTC_USEC('2014-08-30 00:00:00'), 1, 0)) / SUM(IF(PARSE_UTC_USEC(repository_created_at) >= PARSE_UTC_USEC('2013-01-01 00:00:00') AND PARSE_UTC_USEC(repository_created_at) < PARSE_UTC_USEC('2013-08-30 00:00:00'), 1, 0)) * 100 as perc_increase
      FROM [githubarchive:github.timeline]
      WHERE repository_fork == "false"
      AND type == "CreateEvent"
      GROUP BY repository_language
      HAVING SUM(IF(PARSE_UTC_USEC(repository_created_at) >= PARSE_UTC_USEC('2014-01-01 00:00:00') AND PARSE_UTC_USEC(repository_created_at) < PARSE_UTC_USEC('2014-08-30 00:00:00'), 1, 0)) > 1000
      ORDER BY perc_increase DESC'
    

Gives me similar results to the OP.

------
th0br0

      What the hell is R?
      The fastest growing newish language is one that was  unfamiliar to me.

Uhm... I think the author should read up on R... R appeared in 1993, S it's
"predecessor" in 1973.

~~~
octopus
Keep in mind that S and R were targeted toward Statistics and Finance. Not
everybody has a background in the above.

------
indubitably
R sucks

